# Help with Wild stray kitten in my garage!



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We live 600 feet off the road, only 8 houses on the whole 2 mile long road so I'm assuming someone dropped the little bugger off.
We do leave the back garage door cracked for 1 of our other barn cats who thinks he's a garage cat. 

Best I can tell he's been in the garage since we think wednesday afternoon or evening sometime.
We finally caught him in a live trap last night that we had a dish of wet food in(I know the trap was probably not a good idea) & while wearing leather gloves & long sleeve shirt I got him out the whole time he was biting my hands & growling, etc.
I got him calmed down a bit, fed him a little wet food from a dish while still holding him. Then sat in the chair in the garage & he snuggled on my lap rolled around & was even purring, I could tell he actually liked the affection & lovin. Then I let him leave my lap on his own & now he won't come to me again.

We plan on letting him stay & I always have cat food & water in the garage for the other cat along with kitty litter.

What should I do to get this little kitten used to us so we can handle him?

I'm guessing it's about 5-6 weeks old maybe & I'm pretty sure it's a male & very tiny.

My barn/garage cat I'm sure knows he's out there & he doesn't seem to mind a bit but everytime I go into the garage the kitten runs & hides.


----------



## JasoninMN (Feb 24, 2006)

Keep the kitten in a cage or pet taxi while it settles in. Letting him hide is only going to reinforce that behavior. A lot of shelter cats come in as you describe him and once they have been in a cage a few days are being fed they warm up to humans and start to relax. He will be more confident and not hide so much as he gets older too.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I thnk Jason is right on with his advice...I would also get him vaccinated and de-wormed. He will need his rabies shot at 13 weeks old too.  Nothing wrong with using a live trap to get him


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Yup, catch him again and keep him confined until he's reliably friendly, it won't take too long. Then if you do have to rehome him, he'll be tame and someone will want him. You'll need to force the issue at first, but he'll come around.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone. We have a big metal dog crate like that will be perfect & give enough room for food & litter I think. Now the thing is catching him again in the live trap, I hope he's not too smart to fall for that again!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

One more thing, what age can you get a kitten spayed or neutered? Thought maybe I could take him for neutering, rabies, etc. all at the same time.

What kind of worming medications do I need for him? Of course we only have 2 barn/outdoor cats & 1 was a stray & the other a shelter cat. Both fixed & very spoiled outdoor pets now.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

We always use our dog crate for new kittens or puppies. You're right...it is big enough for food and litter and we've always had great success using it until the kitten is used to our household (and vice versa).

I'd take him in for kitten shots and worming and ask about neutering. We usually wait until around six months, but we've gotten cats from a local rescue group before that were neutered much earlier. However, male cats can have urinary tract issues if neutered to soon.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks again everyone for the help. I have the live trap set again but he's going to have to be pretty hungry to go in there again I think which I hate since I have to make sure that's the only food out there now is in the trap & I know how scared he is.

Actually got him to come out about half way to me this afternoon but that was it. I think once he gets tamed down some & knows we only want to help him & love him he'll be great. 
Will check on what shots he needs & worming med's for a kitten.


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

Talk to him constantly. He will quickly associate your voice with a nice full belly, some scratchings, and love.

My Franken Kitty was captured and brought home against her will - she hid behind the door in my computer room. Since Im in it most of the time, it worked very well for us. I just sat here tapping away on my computer talking to her.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Well I caught him just a bit ago. He again acted like a wild heathen of a Kitten. As soon as I snuggled him up to me & talked to him he settled right down & started purring.

I have him all situated in the dog kennel in the garage & plan on keeping him there for a few days to a week I guess.
I want to then move him to the barn, we have a really nice Manx female that is small for her age(almost 2 that has been spayed) & I think they will be best of buddies. Should I keep him in the dog crate for about a week too after I take him to the barn?

I'll get pictures of him tomorrow if I remember.

You all are the best! I knew if I asked you all would know what I should do.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I would keep him in the crate in the barn too for a couple nights. So he doesn't run off scared and gets used to the area as "home". And then keep the crate out there with the door open for awhile after you let him loose but keep feeding him in there. Since he is so little being in the wire crate for a time shouldn't be so bad for him anyway and will keep him safe. I would put a large towel over half the crate to make it seem more cave like and protective to him. I think you will know when he settles and the time will be right. 
We spay/neuter at our vet clinic at 6 months old.
I can't wait to see a picture of him!


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

Ya really!! Where is the picture!!!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

We named him Taz Man after the Tazmanian Devil since he was so wild. I'll just call him Taz.










He looks really ferocious here doesn't he?










He Loves for someone to play with him.










Hubby's not attached to the animals as easily as I am but he'll come around. I know he secretly likes him already!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I love the name Taz...fits him perfect! He is really a cute little guy!  His brown nose is cute


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

He's a lovely kitten! Very cute, looks pretty healthy too. When he actively seeks out attention and pets, you'll know you are well on your way. You want to be able to easily catch and handle him before he's moved out to the garage.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice, healthy looking kitten. Make a vet appointment for another week. I'd agree six months is soon enough. Ask your vet if you can wait longer. Male kittens often leave home when they are grown, but he won't leave while it's still winter.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

He already wants me to Love on him & play every time I go out in the garage. I think he actually likes it in his crate now too.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Good for you. He is sooo cute, I would take him in a heartbeat


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Katie, that is not a "Wild Kitten", look how sweet he is. I bet someone dumped him and he was just scared. How are his ears, are they dirty? If not I bet he was someones pet that they tired of very quickly. The foundlings are the best, we wouldn't take a gazillion dollars for our little (13.2 pound) Stanley.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

danielsumner said:


> Katie, that is not a "Wild Kitten", look how sweet he is. I bet someone dumped him and he was just scared. How are his ears, are they dirty? If not I bet he was someones pet that they tired of very quickly. The foundlings are the best, we wouldn't take a gazillion dollars for our little (13.2 pound) Stanley.


His ears look good. I checked to make sure no ear mites.
He sure acted wild though but I know he was just scared. If I hadn't had long sleeves & thick leather gloves on I can't imagine what my hands would look like.

We are thinking someone dropped him off. We really live in the booney's, not many houses on this road & only 1 or 2 folks besides us that have any cats.

We have 2 barn/garage cats already. 1 was a drop off last summer(vet said he was probably 4-5 months old at the time) & the other 1 was a rescue from the humane society. We Love them both & wouldn't trade them either.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Aw, he's adorable! Thank you so much for going to all this trouble and giving him a home!


----------



## themamahen (Jun 26, 2005)

He is soooo cute !! ty for taking such pains to give him a good home, 3 of my 5 cats were dumped, all but the 2 youngest have been spayed or neutered, he will eventually come around  who can resist wet feed and love? LOL


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

He is beautiful! My daughter has a feral cat living in her garage for about 5 years now. He lets her touch him but no one else. Funny thing is that he likes her Maltese and they take naps together. There is a vet here on the islands who is interested in the Feral cats project of spay and neuter. He will come to the house and give shots, care for just his cost on meds.
Your kitty looks well on his way though to being tame and a house pet if you want him inside.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

He's coming along Great, still prefers to be in his crate but wants me to be in the crate as much as I can & play with him(that's be a picture for sure my fat butt sticking out of the door of the crate).

He'll definately be an outdoor cat. Our other cats can stay in the attached garage or barn which ever they prefer. They have crates with warming(non electric) for the winter, dry food 24/7, cat food for treats & a little warm goats milk when it's cold for a treat too. I do make sure they are spayed or neutered or they can't stay here for ever otherwise, wormings when needed & initial shots. After that they don't see the vet unless they are sick then I take them in to the doc.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

He sure is CUTE!!  Love his name too!

Thanks for giving him a good home...


----------



## Bluegrasslady (Jul 11, 2012)

Yay he is a cutie!! Keep handling him and hand feed extra tasty stuff. Those wildy ones usually end up the best pets lol.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Taz has now moved to the barn. He still has his crate but the door is propped open & I think he actually adopted 1 of the other barn cats crates to sleep in.

When I go to the barn to milk & do chores as soon as he hears my voice he comes running for some Lovin. He's a real sweetie & I Love him already!

Never had a kitten before so dh & I really enjoy watching him play with literally everything from a rock, feather, blade of grass & his tail. He's very entertaining.

One of the barn cats we had likes him pretty much & will even play with him a little but the other hisses at him & wants nothing to do with him. I hope she comes around & warms up to the little guy.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

That's great Katie...Kittens can be almost as fun as baby goats  I'm glad it's working out. I have a couple cats that still hiss at Mini Mick but he just ignores their crabby faces


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

SQUEEEEEEEEEE!!! CUTE as a BUTTON!


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

I was just going to give you a bunch of advise, but it looks like you have things undercontrol. He is adorable!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the help & nice comments. Taz is doing great! he now knows his name, follows me to take the goats out to the pasture & wants Loving all the time. I think he's going to be a very smart cat. 
Sissy & Ben are both starting to warm up to him & I think they'll all get along just fine before you know it.


----------

